# OPC UA und Python



## Andre243 (22 Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

wie eventuell aus dem Themennamen zu entnehmen ist, gehts um OPC UA.

Im Zuge eines Projektes möchte ich in Python ein Programm schreiben um Daten, über OPC UA, sowohl auszulesen als auch zu übergeben.

Jetzt stehe ich nur irgendwie auf dem Schlauch und weis überhaupt nicht wie ich an Informationen kommen soll und dachte eventuell hier ein paar Experten zu finden.

Wie kann ich aus meinem Programm herraus mit OPC UA kommunizieren, gibt es eine art Liste von "Befehlen" für das ganze ich durchforste schon das Internet und kann aber nichts genaues finden.

Würde mich sehr freuen wenn jemand ein paar informationen hätte,
liebe Grüße!


----------



## Dr. OPC (31 Oktober 2014)

Hallo Andre,
Ich würde an deiner Stelle mal die üblichen "open source" Quellen durchforsten. 

Es gibt schon einige die OPC UA mit Python gewrappert haben.
Also: Github durchstöbern!


----------



## ZbynekZ (5 Dezember 2014)

Auch: http://www.opclabs.com/products/quickopc/languages-and-tools/python
(Disclaimer: Ich bin der Autor)


----------



## pvbrowser (6 Dezember 2014)

Andre243 schrieb:


> gehts um OPC UA.



Also NICHT um das klassische COM/DCOM + Windows basierte OPC
sondern um das portable OPC, welches auch ohne Windows auskommen kann.

Mit OPC XML/DA hätte ich jetzt weiterhelfen können.
Mit OPC UA leider nicht.

Man kann mit Wireshark http://www.prosysopc.com/blog/opc-ua-wireshark/
zwar einen Großteil des UA Protokolls sehen aber es gibt nach meinem Wissen kein reverse Engineering, das das gesamt Protokoll erfasst.

Es gibt z.Z. also nur die Lösung ein OPC UA SDK bei einem Anbieter wie z.B. Softing zu erwerben und darauf basierend einen eigenen OPC UA Client zu implementieren.
Diese SDK sind in der Regel in C++.
Wenn es denn auf der Anwenderseite unbedingt Python sein muss,
kannst Du die Lösung einfach mit
http://swig.org
an Python oder eine andere Sprache anbinden.


----------



## ZbynekZ (7 Dezember 2014)

Meine Python Lösung unterstützt OPC UA (und OPC DA, OPC A&E). Nur auf Windows, du hast recht.


----------

